# Cant help it!



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

Just got new photos today of Mossimo! He weighed in at 1lb 16oz.. Our breeder says his teeth are coming in and hurting him so he hasnt been eatting much!.. 
But look at that face!!!!!!!!!!!!... I just want to mushy him!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Absolutely adorable! Thank you for sharing him with us!!!


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

OMG.......I want a puppy too!!!!! What a doll! You are truly blessed!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

so cute I can hardly stand it!!!


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

Anyone have any tricks to make the days go quicker?... 26 days left till we pick him up and I am bursting with excitment!!! It seems like forever away!


----------



## sunnydays (Aug 22, 2012)

He's adorable, the wait is hard but you are lucky to be able to watch him grow up!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

So adorable!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

OMG ADROABLE!!!!!!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

I had lots of fun buying puppy stuff while I waited!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

what a doll!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Time will fly by,lol he's a cutie for sure.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Beautiful puppy!!! :bounce:


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Never apologize for posting new threads of new photos! Ever!

As for passing the days away, yep, sleep and shop!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

I think Angie nailed it - sleep & shop. And read this forum constantly trying to learn everything you can to do it "right". Great experts here & always someone to jump right in offer advise.

Mossimo is soooooooo cute. I just want to cover that little face with kisses!


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

Sparkle said:


> I think Angie nailed it - sleep & shop. And read this forum constantly trying to learn everything you can to do it "right". Great experts here & always someone to jump right in offer advise.
> 
> Mossimo is soooooooo cute. I just want to cover that little face with kisses!


Thanks Pat!.. Yes, have spent lots of time reading this forum and trying to get a head start on things!... And of course spending a TON of money on toys, treats and all that good stuff


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Don't forget the sleep part.


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

I couldn't stand the wait for Ozzie either! Mossimo is a super cutie and by the looks of your other posts is a very lucky puppy  Get lots of sleep now and make sure your camera is always ready when you bring him home....they grow up super fast! I have a ton of pictures of Ozzie but still regret I don't have more! One thing I forgot to mention on your Best of the best post was to get a couple of those rubber bones that have little nubbies on them. You can put them in the freezer when he's teething and his little gums are sore. Ozzie really enjoyed them. Good luck with the wait and happy shopping!!!


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

gertchie said:


> I couldn't stand the wait for Ozzie either! Mossimo is a super cutie and by the looks of your other posts is a very lucky puppy  Get lots of sleep now and make sure your camera is always ready when you bring him home....they grow up super fast! I have a ton of pictures of Ozzie but still regret I don't have more! One thing I forgot to mention on your Best of the best post was to get a couple of those rubber bones that have little nubbies on them. You can put them in the freezer when he's teething and his little gums are sore. Ozzie really enjoyed them. Good luck with the wait and happy shopping!!!


Thanks Ozzie's Mom .... I think we have what you are talking about, We have some nylabone teething bones, a nylabone spikie kind of chew toy and a few other teething rings... AND.. .just found a receipe for homemade Frosty Paws for his teethies are hurting him


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

I love him!


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Wish I could get a puppy just like him. Adorable.


----------



## yukki (Jan 12, 2008)

I want one!!!!! :-(


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

So cute. Can't wait to see more pictures.
Paula


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

Fashiongal21 said:


> Thanks Ozzie's Mom .... I think we have what you are talking about, We have some nylabone teething bones, a nylabone spikie kind of chew toy and a few other teething rings... AND.. .just found a receipe for homemade Frosty Paws for his teethies are hurting him


You're going to be a great Mama!


----------



## smzoey (Jul 28, 2012)

Super cute little guy, get your sleep now  haha! He's going to be so much fun!


----------

